# Just did 10x10 squats 100kg each set!



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh yeah baby 100kg for 10 reps each time 10 sets  And im one happy bloke!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh yeah baby 100kg for 10 reps each time 10 sets  And im one happy bloke!


Well done again mate. Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Well done again mate. Great stuff :thumb:


Thank mate ! I repped you!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice, what was your working set like? 

Nah good one, can only do 100 x 6-8 myself.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jux said:


> Nice, what was your working set like?
> 
> Nah good one, can only do 100 x 6-8 myself.


Next week i will be going really heavy i felt i could do 20 reps with 100kg easy, but since it was german volume training it was not a option


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Damn it, that's not much less than my one rep max. Way to make me feel inferior!!! Lol

Bloody good work mate!


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

Got 120 for 5x5 last week, but dunno if I could do 100 10x10 tbh, wouldnt bet on it!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Well done, gvt?

Over 5 reps on squats kill me :surrender:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

So what you do after that warm up?!


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

GreedyBen said:


> Well done, gvt?
> 
> Over 5 reps on squats kill me :surrender:


Yeah, when I look online and see most pros do 20 reps I think what dafuq, tom platz anyone? 100 reps? lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Monkey skeleton said:


> Damn it, that's not much less than my one rep max. Way to make me feel inferior!!! Lol
> 
> Bloody good work mate!


Actually the plates weigh abit more then normal 2 kg each regarding the 2kg plates so it was more like 108kg  But dont feel bad iv been really hammering legs to get them up to scratch


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i do 5 x 10 on squats that fries my legs @ 80 kg

well done on 10 x 10 mate


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Actually the plates weigh abit more then normal 2 kg each regarding the 2kg plates so it was more like 108kg  But dont feel bad iv been really hammering legs to get them up to scratch


I'll be happy when I can rep 200 lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ripebear said:


> Yeah, when I look online and see most pros do 20 reps I think what dafuq, tom platz anyone? 100 reps? lol


Im focusing o massively increasing my rep range on the basics to get stronger and add more mass with relatively good weight.


----------



## Ripebear (May 2, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Im focusing o massively increasing my rep range on the basics to get stronger and add more mass with relatively good weight.


Yeah. , I generally do 5x5 to get stronger and put mass on my legs, 26 inch quads are too small :/


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ripebear said:


> I'll be happy when I can rep 200 lol


I felt like i could do 20 reps with 100 now next i will do the same with abit more weight.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Thank mate ! I repped you!


Ditto :lol:


----------



## NatRookie (Feb 23, 2012)

well done :thumb:

i can only dream of doing that with my twiglets :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Ditto :lol:


My workouts are getting pretty intense damn just like idk whats happened lol....


----------



## denarii (Sep 25, 2011)

i tried 100kgs for 20 by three sets, couldnt get close to 20 reps after the first set.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

denarii said:


> i tried 100kgs for 20 by three sets, couldnt get close to 20 reps after the first set.


I think it actually helped that i shot my Test and deca this morning sort of like 8 hours or so PWO.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

another look at me thread yesterday the girl today this lol joking

Good stuff mate, you should easily do 20 reps at 100kg, i can do that but i think doing 10x10 on 100 will be alot harder esp the last 2-3 sets


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

baggsy said:


> another look at me thread yesterday the girl today this lol joking
> 
> Good stuff mate, you should easily do 20 reps at 100kg, i can do that but i think doing 10x10 on 100 will be alot harder esp the last 2-3 sets


mate my legs were so pumped they were like rock , iv never had this kind of pump in my life...


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice mate bet you were begging to be shot in the head by the 6th set lol

I did 120kgx20 last week and it took everything I had!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Nice mate bet you were begging to be shot in the head by the 6th set lol
> 
> I did 120kgx20 last week and it took everything I had!


Mate my legs were like granitt but when i walked after the 10 sett they felt like jelly lol :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

baggsy said:


> another look at me thread yesterday the girl today this lol joking
> 
> Good stuff mate, you should easily do 20 reps at 100kg, i can do that but i think doing 10x10 on 100 will be alot harder esp the last 2-3 sets


Its german volume training at its finest mate


----------



## denarii (Sep 25, 2011)

the high rep squats are a total killer with the last half being bascially done anerobically.


----------

